# Tubling share prices ? Greece ???



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Since the headlines on the Greece situation My investment account has dropped by around 200 pounds a day And My Tesco shares have fallen....
Is this because of the **** hitting the fan over there ?? Here We go again ................


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Can you get out quick mate? Seems everyone else is!


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

What funds are you in?

Mine have actually shown a small rise in the past week.....


----------



## jacoda434 (May 28, 2007)

ChuckH said:


> Since the headlines on the Greece situation My investment account has dropped by around 200 pounds a day And My Tesco shares have fallen....
> Is this because of the **** hitting the fan over there ?? Here We go again ................


Its just the start imo The full system is Fecked up and the only people to get stuffed is the working class tax payers who are having to pick up the bill for this imo total fraud from the money men :buffer::buffer::buffer:

watch your investment :doublesho


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Im in a Bank of Scotland investment account I can pull out with just a phone call But really dont know what to do ......
Other than that its Tesco shares which are dropping slowly. But why ? Sodding Tesco just anounced record profits ................


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

ChuckH said:


> Im in a Bank of Scotland investment account I can pull out with just a phone call But really dont know what to do ......
> Other than that its Tesco shares which are dropping slowly. But why ? Sodding Tesco just anounced record profits ................


if you dont need the cash you can ride it out and maybe buy more if shares fall even lower and hit rock bottom again which is predicted to happened when the UK deficite details are announced

tesco recently paid out a dividend on the 28th hence the fall


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Closed the account this morning If I had listend to what I was bieng told and did it early week I would have been over £800 better of !!!!!!!


----------



## muddy911 (Mar 29, 2009)

things go up and down, when they are down its the best time to be investing


----------



## macdaddy (Feb 21, 2007)

Greece is indeed the reason for this slump.

My advice is stick with it as once the Greece situation is sorted its rumored to rise again.

As above, Might be an idea to invest in something thats low!


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

macdaddy said:


> Greece is indeed the reason for this slump.
> 
> My advice is stick with it as once the Greece situation is sorted its rumored to rise again.
> 
> As above, Might be an idea to invest in something thats low!


I pulled out Mate, Just wish I had done it 4 days earlier when I was tipped off As the closing balance would have been 800 quid more !!
Could have been worse though as this week as a result of the aftermath of the election it would have been much worse And if Portugal hit the skids as its widely tipped to do so Then of course We catch another cold...
Its all just so s0dding volatile .........................................


----------

